# What does a Papillon look like after a seasonal coat blow?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've always wondered what a Papillon blowing coat or right after they're finished blowing their coat looks like?

Since there are a lot of Pap owners here, can anyone post some pictures? The only thing I can think of is like the puppy uglies stage where the dog looks a bit bald and skinny?

Will they look like this again?



























Also, do the ear fringes get shorter during shedding season? That would be terrifying as it takes so long to grow!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually they don't really seem to blow coat like other longhaired breeds do. I mean... they do have times they shed more but there's really no visible change in coat. They don't have an actual undercoat to blow out.

Now, when bitches go into season or give birth, they can lose a LOT of coat. Here's Summer after I got her (she'd been pregnant not long before I got her. She lost her pups though )

Then:










Now:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks! Actually even the first picture isn't too bad. It's not as bald as I thought it would be. Hmm but she did seem to lose some of her fringe as well. That must take quite a while to grow back!

Thanks for the pics! =]


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think she's beautiful in both pictures...just a different kind of beauty!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

*Michiyo-Fir:* Your babies are so cute!

*Laurelin:* I think your papillion is also very cute in both pics. I really don't think she looked all that bad in the first pic, though she is gorgeous in the second! But I thought it was funny how her before/after pic is like what they do on tv and magazines for us humans. Like when advertising for results in weight loss or shampoo products.

The "worse" pic - not so happy expression on face, surrounded by dull colors, just kinda standing there. 

Where as the "now/better" pic - content smile and happy, surrounded by bright enhancing colors, standing in more of a "posed" stance with luscious flowing hair.

I found it funny.  Hope that made sense to everyone else. Otherwise that was just a bunch of pointless rambling, LOL.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

@Hyperferret
Only the sable (red and black) one is mine. All the others are Nia's siblings haha.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> @Hyperferret
> Only the sable (red and black) one is mine. All the others are Nia's siblings haha.


Ah, I see. Lol, sorry.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

No problem. Though I really wish all of them were mine! Actually I was very much on the verge of getting the tri-color one along with Nia. Those two get along wonderfully. Too bad it was too expensive plus I didn't have the time and energy to train 2 at the same time.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I would really ~love~ to have one of my own. I love Papillions! But my hands are full at the moment, lol. Some later day, way in the future, I'll have one!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I also didn't think they blew a coat! Willie never has.....I don't think....LOL....No, he hasn't! LOL...I hear females coat goes to heck after pups, but I do not know!! 

Love the pictures!!


----------

